# 110th anniversary titanium Bianchi 1995.



## Warmonger (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello boys and girls. I was referred to you, by the Bianchi experts in the Bianchi Section, regarding my quandary.

I have never owned a Bianchi before, so I am not familiar with its attributes. Of course we have all heard of Bianchi and up until now, I have never been able to afford one.
I came accross this 110th anniversary model in titanium. They only made them in blue with aqua accents and a Bianchi carbon fork.
The problem is, I don't know how much is worth. I mean, the sky is the limit is one had been looking for one of these but that is not my case. I happenstance into it and I truly like the bike. I will ride this bike make no mistake about it but I won't hard press it into service.
I have a steel SOMA ES smoothie that I love for every day.
Some people say the mid 90's Bianchi's are declining in price. Others loud its commemorative value. Still I have no idea what to pay for this bike.
The so-called experts friends of mine are no fans of Bianchi, hence their low-balling of price.

I want to offer the guy $1,500.00 washingtons for it but I'll kick myself later if I ended up paying too much for a 14k gold Bianchi emblem upfront.

Here are pictures NOT OF THE BIKE in question but as a refference:
http://members.jcom.home.ne.jp/my_bianchi/110 anniv.htm

The bike in question is at 98% quality due to a bad hand rubb decoloration on the handle's stitched leather. Since it is stitched up and tightly so, it cannot be replaced unless sent to Bianchi I suppose. Bad on one side and not so bad on the other hand side.

Thanks in advance for your consideration.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Are any of the parts besides the hubs 'Bianchi" pantographed?


----------



## Warmonger (Nov 10, 2009)

Evevery part is pantographed (thanks for teaching me the right word) that is metal. The 110th is only in high relief for the front emblem (which is supposedely 14k gold) and the seat is embossed with 110th. Every ohter metal part is pantographed with 110th. The fork, which is carbon has Bianchi painted on the sides in the same aqua/celeste letters at the rest of the letters. The handle bars are tightly fit with aqua/celeste leather stitched up in the inside seams (like a baseball stitch) only the brake levers say Record.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It's a tough call.... If I were into Bianchi's, I'd buy it... I'd pay $1200-$1500..

As for holding it's value? who knows...I would like to say yes, but you never know.

Pantographed parts can command some pretty big dollars by themselves and Campy Record parts will always bring big dollars..


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

I like it! Not sure what I'd pay for it but I like it. I would search the "Bianchi" fan sites to see how many are out there and at what prices they have changed hands. Based on his collection, I seriously doubt he would accept $1500 but I'm not a Bianchi guy either. 
The front wheel is not original and finding a replacement would be a big problem. Based on that alone, I don't think I could justify much more as it would always be "incomplete" to a collector.
JMO but I think it's beautiful.
Dave
KC


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry, missed Hickey's post.
If you really dig it, you can't find a modern bike, even middle range, for that price. And it wouldn't be nearly as different. Considering it's relative rarity, it will always be unique.
Dave
KC


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

Like the other posters have said, I think 1500 is probably a fair price for it. Panto parts are always a big plus in the value of a bike, especially if those parts are original to the bike. I'm not a Bianchi guy per say, but if I was I'd probably throw 1500 at it. Post pics if you have any.


----------



## Warmonger (Nov 10, 2009)

dmar836 said:


> I like it! Not sure what I'd pay for it but I like it. I would search the "Bianchi" fan sites to see how many are out there and at what prices they have changed hands. Based on his collection, I seriously doubt he would accept $1500 but I'm not a Bianchi guy either.
> The front wheel is not original and finding a replacement would be a big problem. Based on that alone, I don't think I could justify much more as it would always be "incomplete" to a collector.
> JMO but I think it's beautiful.
> Dave
> KC


Maybe the front wheel ON THIS PICTURED BIKE is not an original but as I said, THESE ARE NOT PICTURES OF THE BIKE IN QUESTION.
The bike I want to make an offer has both original wheels with pantographed hubs.

I like this bike a lot but NOT for historical value or for re-sale value. I want to ride it and keep it. Never owned a Bianchi before, I think this would be an excellent one to splash into the Bianchi ocean. I think the guy would probably take two grand but I don't have that kind of cash. 
Now, not only I want this one here but I want the matching 100th anniversary to go with it (if I find it) so if anyone finds a 1985 100th anniversary edition, please let me know.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Warmonger said:


> Maybe the front wheel ON THIS PICTURED BIKE is not an original but as I said, THESE ARE NOT PICTURES OF THE BIKE IN QUESTION.
> The bike I want to make an offer has both original wheels with pantographed hubs.
> 
> I like this bike a lot but NOT for historical value or for re-sale value. I want to ride it and keep it. Never owned a Bianchi before, I think this would be an excellent one to splash into the Bianchi ocean. I think the guy would probably take two grand but I don't have that kind of cash.
> Now, not only I want this one here but I want the matching 100th anniversary to go with it (if I find it) so if anyone finds a 1985 100th anniversary edition, please let me know.


Just get an old steel Bianchi (if you want Bianchi) for less bucks and ride it. Bike like the one you're describing is for collectors.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Mega-Ti*

The frame itself is pretty rare. I've been tracking Bianchi Mega Ti's now for about 10 years. I'm in Tokyo right now and most of my bike pics are on my homie PC. The frame itself would sell used, in celeste, for anywhere from $700-1,000USD. These are prices for the last 5 years or so. I've seen complete Mega tube Bianchi's sell for just south of $2,000 and these were not the anniversary model. Originally these frames came with a unicrown cro-mo fork, probably Columbus Genius tubes. Carbon fork was later. If it's panto'd and in cherry condition, $2,000 would not be out of line. What gruppo is on the frame and how many speeds?

The mega is on my now extremely short list of list of bikes from the non-current era that I'm looking to buy. The ride would be modern, geometry would be good and it would be both durable and repairable.


----------



## Warmonger (Nov 10, 2009)

I guess I'd have to take a picture of this bike to get all that info.
I don't want this guy to think I am THAT much interested in it or I won't be able to offer less.
I think it is a 9 speed. I am not sure. I was pretending interest on his Colnago so I had to look at the Colnago while my eye was on the Bianchi.
I think I will offer him 1500 and if he takes it, fine. If he does not, I'll move on to other less flamboyant Bianchi.

Here is the thing about Bianchi and the reason I never bought me one. They are a dime a dozen where I live. It is like driving a Toyota. So, it never interested me to the extend of paying much for it. 
The Bianchi chrome pista is the only that caught my eye before and as I type this, I am buying me one 'decaled' and custom bullhorns for very cheap.

This 110th though, is different. Forget the titanium or the pantho. It is an awesomely handsome bike. Kinda of noisy if you ask me but still, a delight to ride.

Let's hope he does not sell his Colnago before hand or he won't be willing to sell his Bianchi. That is why I am rushing to make him an offer on this Bianchi.
He is actively trying to sell his Colnago and if he does, he won't have a need to sell the 110th anni.


----------



## Warmonger (Nov 10, 2009)

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r207/tullio_s_quickrelease/BIANCHI 110 ANNIVERSARY/12.jpg

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r207/tullio_s_quickrelease/BIANCHI 110 ANNIVERSARY/11.jpg

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r207/tullio_s_quickrelease/BIANCHI 110 ANNIVERSARY/10.jpg

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r207/tullio_s_quickrelease/BIANCHI 110 ANNIVERSARY/9.jpg

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r207/tullio_s_quickrelease/BIANCHI 110 ANNIVERSARY/7.jpg

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r207/tullio_s_quickrelease/BIANCHI 110 ANNIVERSARY/6.jpg

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r207/tullio_s_quickrelease/BIANCHI 110 ANNIVERSARY/5.jpg

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r207/tullio_s_quickrelease/BIANCHI 110 ANNIVERSARY/4.jpg

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r207/tullio_s_quickrelease/BIANCHI 110 ANNIVERSARY/3.jpg

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r207/tullio_s_quickrelease/BIANCHI 110 ANNIVERSARY/2.jpg

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r207/tullio_s_quickrelease/BIANCHI 110 ANNIVERSARY/1.jpg


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

A brand new Bianchi 110th sold on ebay back in September for just under $3500. If he accepts your $1500 offer take the bike and run!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330357836817&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

That's the way the front wheels came on these bike. FIR EA60 front alloy tubular rim and FIR Antara carbon rim on the rear. Not sure why they spec'd the bike this way but this is the way it came from the factory. I have an old Bianchi catalogue and it gives the specs of the 110th bike. 



Warmonger said:


> Maybe the front wheel ON THIS PICTURED BIKE is not an original but as I said, THESE ARE NOT PICTURES OF THE BIKE IN QUESTION.
> The bike I want to make an offer has both original wheels with pantographed hubs.
> 
> I like this bike a lot but NOT for historical value or for re-sale value. I want to ride it and keep it. Never owned a Bianchi before, I think this would be an excellent one to splash into the Bianchi ocean. I think the guy would probably take two grand but I don't have that kind of cash.
> Now, not only I want this one here but I want the matching 100th anniversary to go with it (if I find it) so if anyone finds a 1985 100th anniversary edition, please let me know.


----------



## dannyg1 (Sep 26, 2005)

I had a feeling $2500 was a fair asking price.


----------



## Warmonger (Nov 10, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/BIANCHI-CENTENA...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2c519455b4

and if I want the 100th anniversary matching bike of 10 years earlier in 1985!


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Not a huge Bianchi fan - but that bike is nice and unique.

Ask him what he was hoping to get for it and start the negotiation - if your are somewherre near the ballpark, eventually work in that $1,500 is all you can afford - if he shows interest or wants a little more try and work out payments for a couple of months. Whine about the economy of you have to.

I would go $2,000 on that bike if I had the money - I think the Bianchi fanatics would easily go higher.

Let us know what happens


----------



## Warmonger (Nov 10, 2009)

Bought the 110th for $2,000.00. It is the most expensive bike I have ever bought.
I will post pictures the moment I can.
Mean time, I am happy with it. It is my size so the ride was extremely pleasant.


----------



## NJgreyhead (Jun 27, 2009)

*Great*

Congrats on your purchase. Enjoy!

Now I want one.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I know someone selling a 1995 titanium Celeste frame and fork and will have a chance to buy it. It is supposedly mint condition but I am not sure it is an anniversary edition. Any idea what this is worth?


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*question*

Didnt Litespeed do that frame?

I thought Litespeed did all of Bianchis Ti frames from that Time period.

I knew of one owner of such a frame and I seem to recall (could be wrong) thats what he said.

If so, get a Litespeed Ultimate from, the same time period.


----------



## Ruonpoint (Aug 22, 2011)

I had a brushed ti Mega back in the day, the one made by Litespeed. Originally I had the celeste painted mega made by Bianchi in Italy that came with a steel Columbus fork but had to get it warrantied because of a cracked bottom bracket. The way you can tell if it is Italian made or Litespeed made is to look underneath the mega tube. The Italian version has a long weld along the bottom tube, where as the Litespeed rig was a shaped tube if I remember correctly. 

In regards to that bike, $2,000 seems like a bargain to me, but the bike is also so pristine that I couldn't bare to sweat over that paint job and hand stitched leather bar wrap. That belongs in a museum IMO, but hey, congrats and enjoy your new ride.


----------

